# Perl funktioniert nicht so wie ich es will!!

## linjunky

Wenn ich zum Beispiel in Perl eine stink normalen Hello World Script schreibe

```
print ("hello World");

```

gibt er mir immer wieder das gleiche aus

```

localhost linjunky # perl helloworld.pl

localhost linjunky # linjunky #

```

----------

## andix

ganz einfach:

```
[andix@andix] ~ $ perl -e 'print ("hello World");'  

[andix@andix] ~ $ perl -e 'print ("hello World\n");'

hello World

[andix@andix] ~ $
```

du hast nach der ausgabe keine newline eingefügt. dann überschreibt der prompt den text den dein script vorher ausgegeben hat.

----------

## toralf

Muß aber am speziellen  prompt liegen, denn bei mir gibt's dies hier :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ perl -e 'print ("hello World");'

hello Worldtfoerste@n22 ~ $

```

----------

## marc

```
#!/usr/bin/perl

use warnings;

print "hello World\n";

```

@ toralf

Du hast kein Newline (\n) eingebaut.

----------

## toralf

 *marc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #!/usr/bin/perl
> 
> ...

 Eben, und trotzdem sehe ich "Hello World", es wird durch meinen prompt nicht überschrieben.

----------

## beejay

Wenn er die Z-Shell mit dem secondary Prompt verwendet, welches am Ende der Zeile erscheint, dann werden einzeilige Ausgaben ohne \n gerne mal unterschlagen.

----------

## linjunky

```

print -e ("hello World");

```

Die Zeile bringt auch irgendwie nix. Dann zeigt er mir nämlich gar nichts an.

----------

## linjunky

mit toralf seiner Lösung hat es dann funktioniert

Die ist ja auch vollkommen Logisch. Weiss nicht warum ich das nicht gleich ausprobiert habe.

Naja ich bedanke mich herzlich bei all den die gepostet haben

----------

## smg

```
perl -We 'print "hello world", $/';
```

----------

## toralf

@smg: Da ich gerade mit kgpg herumspiele: Auf welchem Server findet man denn Deinen Schlüssel 0xF8C275D4 ?

----------

